# How To Attach Tubes To A Pouch Like One Of The Manufacturers



## lightgeoduck

I have been testing out some of Nathan's fat tubes, I say fat tubes because I can't remember the dimensions and they are much bigger than my 1745s and 2040s

Mass manufacturer tube set:









Nathan's tube next to the smaller 1745s. For reference:









First cut a small slit into the tube approx 1/4:









Run tube through the pouch from ammo side to grip side with slit facing down:









Run a pair of locking forceps through the end of the tube and out the slit and run the other end of the tube through the slit and out:









Now all you have to do is continue pulling, remember to "lubricate" the tube to make it easier... I used spit

















And presto:









LGD


----------



## treefork

Good one!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The only problem with that configuration is it tends to curl the pouch after shooting a while. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tex-Shooter said:


> The only problem with that configuration is it tends to curl the pouch after shooting a while. -- Tex


I can see that happening, and am prepared for it... I have a few other methods of attaching to the pouch that cause the risk of pouch curl, but if one is attentive enough.. "Massaging" the pouch ends occasionally causing the ends to readjust back.... Doing this before a drastic curl will make it an effortless task....

Thanks for bringing up a great point, for sure

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit

You can also use a leather punch to make a neat, round hole.


----------



## zwillie

Hi,
I do it in nearly the same way.
But i make no cut / hole in the tube.
Never had any problems, it don`t slip.










Zwillie


----------



## lightgeoduck

zwillie said:


> Hi,
> I do it in nearly the same way.
> But i make no cut / hole in the tube.
> Never had any problems, it don`t slip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zwillie


That looks like you use a small piece of a separate tube and use it to attach the tube set... That is a common way, and I usually do, but I thought to try to mimic the red tube set,,, which is using the one tube to attach itself. This method has a possibility of slipping into itself, unlike yours being less possible to do so.

------

A punch would be more ideal, or at least "cleaner"... I have to keep that in mind next time

Thanks

LGD


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> "Massaging" the pouch ends occasionally causing the ends to readjust back.... Doing this before a drastic curl will make it an effortless task....
> 
> LGD


You said "massaging the pouch"








I like this setup, I think I'll give it a go next time I do up a set of single 3060s.
Thanks!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I had been seeing shooters attaching bands (tubes and flats) to pouches with small pieces of tubing and I thought it was the cats meow so I spent a few hours, a lot of thought and a little money making a fixture to assemble bands like this very fast (about 25 sets a hour). It worked like a dream and I made several sets. I mentioned this to Charles Saunders and sent him a set. He said that they had run test a while back and found that it messed up accuracy. So I run my own shooting test and was shocked to found out that it messed up my accuracy big time. Wow and I have sold several sets! Now I am not the most accurate shooter in the world so I thought it just might be me, so I cut off the tubing and retied with cotton string. My accuracy came back like magic. In conclusion I have a fixture that I will not use for that (might find another use for it) and that is why I just stopped selling my black field bands until I have some more testing under my belt. I am in the process of conducting that test right now. I have shot so much my hands are sore, so be patient I will get there. -- Tex


----------



## BCLuxor

Exactly as Tex put it these attachment methods are great for speed and minimal fuss but they twist and distort after shooting for long periods.The only way I have found to correct the "Chinese handcuff" after it becomes twisted is to pull the band out to a stretch and add some saliva to the cuff area and re twist back to shape which leaves you good for another good few shots. I believe Ey-Shot? did a tutorial similar to this using the hole punch to create LG's slit,


----------



## DaveSteve

Tex-Shooter said:


> I had been seeing shooters attaching bands (tubes and flats) to pouches with small pieces of tubing and I thought it was the cats meow so I spent a few hours, a lot of thought and a little money making a fixture to assemble bands like this very fast (about 25 sets a hour). It worked like a dream and I made several sets. I mentioned this to Charles Saunders and sent him a set. He said that they had run test a while back and found that it messed up accuracy. So I run my own shooting test and was shocked to found out that it messed up my accuracy big time. Wow and I have sold several sets! Now I am not the most accurate shooter in the world so I thought it just might be me, so I cut off the tubing and retied with cotton string. My accuracy came back like magic. In conclusion I have a fixture that I will not use for that (might find another use for it) and that is why I just stopped selling my black field bands until I have some more testing under my belt. I am in the process of conducting that test right now. I have shot so much my hands are sore, so be patient I will get there. -- Tex


I believe you're right. I used a small piece of tubing for my last tube/pouch attachment. Something just did not feel right with my shooting.
I did not think about that this setup could be the reason.


----------



## Dayhiker

Dang! And I thought it was me.







Boy am I glad to read this, I just recently started to use this method and none of the bandsets I made were shooting well for me.


----------



## M.J

I've noticed that the tube sets Jim Harris makes always shoot better than the ones I make and I would be willing to bet that is why. I use this method pretty much all the time and I still do ok in the accuracy department but I do accept that it could very well make a difference.
Because the cuffs are so much heavier than a little piece of string, perhaps? Or because they allow some movement?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Very interesting indeed, about the effects of accuracy... I don't have problems all of the time, but there are times where I wonder why I have a bad run... And that varies from one new set I made to another.... I may have to revisit cotton string for tubes again....

LGD.

Good things to ponder


----------



## Beanflip

Anyone find the same accuracy issues with cuffs on flats?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> Anyone find the same accuracy issues with cuffs on flats?


That's the word "cuffs". I suck at terms









Interesting, I haven't cuffed flats.. Since cotton tape, for me, works perfect and quick

Good question...


----------



## Tube_Shooter

I have not used cotton but I may after reading this I mostly use tubes cut in half and tied tight in a half knot,it never slips but maybe its heavier than cotton and I guess we're trying to reduce weight at the pouch as much as possible


----------



## mopper

I use the wrap and tuck method with thin rubberbands (like shown by gamekeeper John in his youtube vids) for my bands as well as for my tubes, even for tube pseudo-taper attachment, works really well. Make sure the loop at the pouch end is a bit on the generous side then you will not have any problems with curling pouches either.


----------



## fatboy

Tex-Shooter said:


> I had been seeing shooters attaching bands (tubes and flats) to pouches with small pieces of tubing and I thought it was the cats meow so I spent a few hours, a lot of thought and a little money making a fixture to assemble bands like this very fast (about 25 sets a hour). It worked like a dream and I made several sets. I mentioned this to Charles Saunders and sent him a set. He said that they had run test a while back and found that it messed up accuracy. So I run my own shooting test and was shocked to found out that it messed up my accuracy big time. Wow and I have sold several sets! Now I am not the most accurate shooter in the world so I thought it just might be me, so I cut off the tubing and retied with cotton string. My accuracy came back like magic. In conclusion I have a fixture that I will not use for that (might find another use for it) and that is why I just stopped selling my black field bands until I have some more testing under my belt. I am in the process of conducting that test right now. I have shot so much my hands are sore, so be patient I will get there. -- Tex


I have been away from the forum too long and I am glad to see why some of my wayward shots have occurred. Now if I could only figure out all of my other problems. Glad to be back. Fatboy


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Saunders Archery has done high speed shots that show that the small rubber tube tie interferes with the shot leaving the pouch. That is one reason that I support Saunders like I do, he does more research and testing than anybody. They are limited on what kind of products that they can sell because of the size of the company and the sue nuts out there. -- Tex


----------



## McLogan

I tried the hole in tube type attachment, and I have seen the pouch curl. New to shooting, so I am not consistent enough to see a big accuracy difference yet.

Maybe some if the issue with the hole in tube and the rubber cuff is that the attachment acts like a slipknot and continuously tries to tighten as the rubber stretches. This would not happen with the string or other tie attachments.

by the way here are two videos I watched from Wingshooter on how to do these methods:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a7Vn4ce3wI&list=UUm-IHB649l9FdeAlFN9K3NQ&index=20

Keep up the tutorials, I have learned a lot.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Mclogan

Yeah those are two great videos, wingshooter does some great work.

You know the funny thing is, I have one of those leather whole punches, but never thought to use it. I also try to use stuff that people can find around the house. The tubes I used were much bigger in diameter, and even though in time they bunch up ( reasons you stated) they are easier to massage out quickly, before it becomes an issue.

I have never tried this method with my 1745 or 2040s, actually, I only did this method to try to mimic my barnett tubes.. Otherwise I normally use zip ties on big tubes, and cuffs or string on small tubes.. now that I saw that video again ( long forgot about it) I may give it a try.. Of course, it still may not be my method.. Since I only try out other options for what I think could interest others in the community.

Thanks for sharing your experiences and how you went about it.

LGD


----------



## M.J

I just made a set of 3060s using this process for my speed shooter. It was really easy and looks super sano. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow.
Thanks LGD!


----------



## Dr J

Interesting useful information. I find that if the tie is too close to the pouch, or if the hole is too small, there is more chances of pouch curl.


----------



## B.P.R

Im still a little confused?..

If youve only made 1 slit... how do you get both sides of the forceps out?...

Do you have any more 'clearer' pictures?


----------



## Poiema

Tex-Shooter said:


> I had been seeing shooters *attaching bands (tubes and flats) to pouches with small pieces of tubing* and I thought it was the cats meow so I spent a few hours, a lot of thought and a little money making a fixture to assemble bands like this very fast (about 25 sets a hour). It worked like a dream and I made several sets. *I mentioned this to Charles Saunders and sent him a set. He said that they had run test a while back and found that it messed up accuracy. So I run my own shooting test and was shocked to found out that it messed up my accuracy big time.* Wow and I have sold several sets! Now I am not the most accurate shooter in the world so I thought it just might be me, so *I cut off the tubing and retied with cotton string. My accuracy came back like magic*. In conclusion I have a fixture that I will not use for that (might find another use for it) and that is why I just stopped selling my black field bands until I have some more testing under my belt. I am in the process of conducting that test right now. I have shot so much my hands are sore, so be patient I will get there. -- Tex





Tex-Shooter said:


> Saunders Archery has done high speed shots that show that the *small rubber tube tie interferes with the shot leaving the pouch*. That is one reason that I support Saunders like I do, he does more research and testing than anybody. They are limited on what kind of products that they can sell because of the size of the company and the sue nuts out there. -- Tex


*THANK YOU* for the heads-up and verification on this, Tex-Shooter. Very interesting to note that those small pieces of tubing affects accuracy. I've discovered that I prefer string ties as well.

Although... those cuffs look pretty cool.


----------

